# easiest way to mount two dishes..



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Hello, I have dish network and recently moved into an apt, there are others with dishes here so placing an dish isnt a real big issue.. My biggest issue which others have overcome also is i need to mount the dish about 6-8ft in the air for a clear line of sight.. no big deal, i have a patio to myself (which is my excluse use etc) 

the deal is i need to mount two dishes... so i can see 119/110 and 61.5.. whats the easist way to mount these suckers? 

I want something that is sturdy.

Thanks for any suggestions,

Matt


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

"easiest way to mount two dishes.."

Is this a sampling of the dirty jokes being told at the Team Summit?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL! Beat me to it. 

I have my three dishes mounted a brick wall/chimney (Just below the roof line). They are stacked on top of each other.

If you want them stuck on the ground, a strong galvenized ¾ inch steel pole will also do the trick. Sink it into the ground with a little bit of concrete for stability. There are lots of ways to mount the dishes.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Try mounting one of the dishes on one side of the pole and the other dish on the other side of the pole so that way they will not touch each other.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for all your suggestions, even the humourous ones at first 

Matt


----------

